# wie kriege ich mein lenkrad unter win 7 zum laufen???



## ernie (14. November 2009)

moinsen leute
da ich jetzt auch zu den NFS-SHIFT besitzern gehöre hab ich auch gleich mal mein lenkrad ,medion speedmaster md 85174, wieder ausgepackt
nur das prob is das es unter win 7 nit funzt 
hatte es auch schon mit XP treibern probiert... hilft nix... 
kann mir wer bitte einen tipp geben wies weider funzt???

schon mal THX leute
jeder mit ner guten antwort kriegt auch n !!


----------



## rabit (14. November 2009)

Also Treiber instalieren unter win 7 wenns nicht funzt kenne ich nur noch den kompalibilitätsmodus.
Versuch mal den Treiber im Komp. Modus unter Vista zu instalieren.
Asonsten bleit nur übrig, so lange zu warten bis Medion den Treiber zur Verfügung stellt.


----------

